# The Mistake



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

There are those who perhaps in being so diverse from one another are ideal for each other. It being as if they needed the other to be what they are not yet wish to be or as if there was a requirement for someone to balance what they are that they might be in a relationship of harmony or one could look upon it like a symphony orchestra. It needing of diverse types of instruments, ranging from strings, percussion and winds which though opposites from one another; do manage to create a grand symphony when blended to form one ideal harmony. This perhaps could also apply to Joanna Pop&#322;awska and Giancarlo Conti, who in their own way were these opposites which were not only bound to attract but to deliver on to the other that which could allow them to be the sort of person which had been inside them all along. 

The story of Joanna and Giancarlo in fact started in a similar way. As their story which would connect two people, who like them on that particular day came from completely opposite directions not only of the planet but in what concerns lifestyles as well as points of view. Joanna Pop&#322;awska on that day was flying in to Warsaw international airport (named “Frederic Chopin”, in honor of the great Polish composer and piano player) from Chicago; where she had spent a month visiting her long distance relatives while Giancarlo did likewise from Rome. It being in the “eternal city” where Giancarlo in fact lived though his affairs in Poland which included an Italian restaurant required him to have an apartment in Warsaw which he stayed in when ever business or personal need required him to do so. 

Giancarlo for his part was a 43 year old Italian born business man, who to a large extent led the sort of life he had always wanted in having businesses which allowed him to travel and appear to have more wealth than in fact he had. As well as seeing the world which naturally gave him the opportunity to met many of its ladies. This being another reason for Giancarlo’s many trips abroad his native Italy along with the legitimate desire to learn about the world and its cultures. 

Regarding Giancarlo’s physical appearance, it could be said that he was what many none Italians considered to be the typical Italian. Giancarlo having pleasant facial features which included dark brown eyes along with light brown hair. Giancarlo standing at a height of 175 cm which though not tall was slightly over the average in a country where men for the most part are not considered to be tall. 

Personality wise, Giancarlo was a man; who was in his own way charming. As he was easy to converse with and did not presume to know what he in fact did not yet if the subject was the opposite sex; this was were he had never gone beyond the empty compliments passed on by those who were his friends. These limiting themselves to admiring a woman for either her body or the texture of her hair. It not even occurring to him that perhaps a woman might wish to be complimented in other areas of what concerned her being; such as her personality, intelligence or simply the tenderness she might hold in her eyes or smile. Giancarlo however, all in all was the sort of man most women tended to like or at least tolerate when ever forced; for reasons of life to spend time with him. 

As for Joanna, she for her part was a Warsaw born beautician, who had a reputation of being very good in her chosen field as well as a woman; who most men considered attractive. Joanna having natural blonde hair which she always kept long as well a body which at 173 cm made her tall though not overly along with corpulent breasts and legs which only added to her imposing sensuality. She being a woman who still held a youthful look about her despite having recently turned 30 which though not making her old; did give her the appearance of a mature lady with a very strong animal magnetism. 

Joanna also had a face which was truly lovely to gaze upon though in all truth few ever noticed it for anything other than the green eyes (she preferring to think of as blue) or the high cheek bones or refined nose she possessed which made her a beauty in the opinion of most. It in fact, had been few who had gone beyond her body to see that her eyes held a sparkle about them which came from a wonderfully joyous spirit which expressed itself in so many ways. These including how she twisted her lips when ever she smiled with sheer elation or the fashion in which all of her face seemed to almost lift itself to declare that so much emotion was going on inside her. Joanna being a very sensitive soul, who in fact had never been amongst those who might help her be the person she really was but had almost imposed upon her to be the image of the typical empty blonde. This being the kind who smiled though happiness was not really with her and who could fulfill the sexual ambitions of any man; who either drove the right make of car or managed to compliment her in the right way.


----------

